# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Bombe ne aeroportin e Moskes, 39 te vdekur

## Qyfyre

31 te vdekur dhe mbi 130 te plagosur ne aeroportin Domodedovo. Besohet te kete qene nje sulm terrorist.

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/ondeadline/post/2011/01/bbc-at-least-10-killed-in-explosion-at-moscow-airport/1

----------


## superboxi

ndoshta mbledh mend qaveria ruse e nuk bene masakra ne popullaten muslimane ne Checheni e perreth ku ky nr. eshte i vogel me krahasim me nr. e te masakruarve qe kryesisht jan femij pleq dhe gra dhe terrorist ketu eshte putini me Rusin.

----------


## TetovaMas

Ne shtetin terroriste si qe eshte Rusia  ,organizohe terrorizem,pra terrorizmin duhet luftuare me terrorizem.

----------


## Uriel

Dhe terrorizmi të luftohet me terrorizëm kundër civilëve të pafajshëm?!

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Dhe terrorizmi të luftohet me terrorizëm kundër civilëve të pafajshëm?!


Jo, te pafajshmit nuk vriten. Po si t'ja bejn ata civil qe po vriten nga ruset nen heshtjen e botes ?

Nese kjo eshte alternativa e fundit per ti shpetuar jetat e tyre, ateher edhe un jam dakord qe te behen keto atentate deri sa te ndalet dhuna ruse mbi popullësin muslimane te vendit.

Kjo s'eshte dicka e re, bibla e quan kete : _Dhemb per dhemb, e sy per sy !_
Ma mshove, ta mshoi, me vrave, te vrajn !

----------


## stern

*Moskë: 

 Mbi 30 të vdekur dhe 130 te plagosur deri tani, ehste rezultati i sulmit terrorist nga nje Kamikaz i cili kishte veshur rripin bombe. Rasti ka ndodhur ne Aeroportin “Domodedovo ” ne periferi te Moskes rreth ores 14:30 Sipas kohes ne Evrope (16 30 koha ne Rusi). Kremel ka vendosur te tere vendin ne gjendje te alarmimit. Sipas analizave te bera nga njesiti special per eksplozive, ehste perdorur TNT dikund rreth 7 kilogram. Poashtu Qeveria ka ndaluar te gjitha aterrimet neper Aeroportet ne periferi te Moskes. Ky akt terrorist shkon ne emer te terroristeve nga Chechenia, mirepo deri tani nuk askush nuk ka vertetuar nga ana e Checheneve. Domodedovo eshte aeroporti me i madh ne rrethinen e Moskes dhe njeherit eshte Aeroporti i rrjeteve internacionale.*

----------


## Segestani

Shpresoj që nga 130 të plagosurit të vdesin afër 70persona dhe të bëhet 100 numri i të vdekurve ose të them më sinqert dhe hapur numrin të të vdekurve shpresoj ti bashkangjitet e gjithë Rusia.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Shpresoj që nga 130 të plagosurit të vdesin afër 70persona dhe të bëhet 100 numri i të vdekurve ose të them më sinqert dhe hapur numrin të të vdekurve shpresoj ti bashkangjitet e gjithë Rusia.


Po gjynaf, mos ka qene dhe ndonje shqiptar aty ne mes te te palgosurve, nuk i dihet. Te sigurohemi njehere qe jane te gjithe te pafajshmit ruse, pastaj tu urojme vdekjen.

----------


## strange

> Dhe terrorizmi të luftohet me terrorizëm kundër civilëve të pafajshëm?!





> Jo, te pafajshmit nuk vriten. Po si t'ja bejn ata civil qe po vriten nga ruset nen heshtjen e botes ?



Ata nuk janë te pafajshëm ata janë myslimane.


Sa pak paskan vra. Shpresojmë te rritet dhe te shpeshtohet numri i ruseve te vrare.

----------


## goldian

o strange po dhe cecenet spo jane burra te mire se ne ne austri po i shofim o burr 
dil neper disko e shiko si sillen

----------


## strange

> o strange po dhe cecenet spo jane burra te mire se ne ne austri po i shofim o burr 
> dil neper disko e shiko si sillen


Po edhe ne shqiptaret s'jemi burra të mirë, po a do me than që me na pas mbyt serbi deri në njo a?

Nuk ka mal pa derra, thotë një fjalë e urtë.

I di se s'janë të mirë por prape se prape si jep kush të drejtë rusit të mbysë gra e fëmije e pleq, e fshatra të tëre të bëjnë rrafsh.

----------


## goldian

ne si shqiptar ketu i kemi ndihmu shume o vlla 
derisa na e kthyne keq e cune ne koma tre vllazen tone 
se u bane nja 30 kunder 3 vetave qe po pinin me dashnoret e tyre
behej fjale tre vllazen musliman 
qe ate dite skom respekt per to ma 

shpresoj tme kuptosh
nuk i du ruset jo

----------


## Qyfyre

> Po edhe ne shqiptaret s'jemi burra të mirë, po a do me than që me na pas mbyt serbi deri në njo a?
> 
> Nuk ka mal pa derra, thotë një fjalë e urtë.
> 
> I di se s'janë të mirë por prape se prape si jep kush të drejtë rusit të mbysë gra e fëmije e pleq, e fshatra të tëre të bëjnë rrafsh.


Mos barazo shqiptaret me cecenet. Kosovaret edhe pse u masakruan nga serbi, nuk vune asnjehere bomba neper stacione serbe duke vrare te pafajshem kot.

----------


## fattlumi

Me duket se jane 35 veta te vrare ne kete akt.
Cdo akt terrorist eshte i keq dhe duhet te denohet,mirepo edhe Rusija ka shume borxhe dhe gjak per te lare.Ka hyr shume ne hak me te gjithe qe i ka pasur fqinje.
A ishin civil cecenet qe u rrafshuan dhe u bene toke e djegur nga bombat ruse.

----------


## fattlumi

Nuk jane engjuj ruset sic shiten para botes.Ja rasti me i ri i cili edhe mbeti nen hije.Edhe ky eshte akt terrorist.




> Udhëheqësi i partisë opozitare në Poloni, Jarosllav Kaçinski, ka fajësuar Rusinë për rrëzimin e aeroplanit të presidentit Leh Kaçinski në prill të 2010-ës.
> 
> Ai i quajti “skandal gjigant” shpjegimet e Rusisë dhe tha se rusët janë për t’u fajësuar. Hetuesit rusë kanë thënë se presioni psikologjik nga zyrtarët e lartë polakë mund të ketë çuar në fatkeqësinë ajrore. Qeveria e Polonisë thotë se shumica e fajit i takon pilotit polak, porse “edhe kontrollorët e trafikut ajror në Rusi kanë bërë "gabime”.
> 
> Presidenti Kaçinski dhe 95 persona të tjerë kanë humbur jetën në aksidentin e 10 prillit, 2010.

----------


## strange

> Mos barazo shqiptaret me cecenet. Kosovaret edhe pse u masakruan nga serbi, nuk vune asnjehere bomba neper stacione serbe duke vrare te pafajshem kot.


Kjo "moda" me bomba doli pas luftës ne irak.... Shqiptaret kane dal më pushke kur u kane vakti, e s'kanë prite mu bo tepër vonë.

----------


## Qyfyre

Ka arritur ne 35 numri i te vdekurve

'Terrorist Attack' at Moscow Airport Leaves at Least 35 Dead

----------


## Qyfyre



----------


## Segestani

> Ka arritur ne 35 numri i te vdekurve
> 
> 'Terrorist Attack' at Moscow Airport Leaves at Least 35 Dead


35? urraaaaa...forca Rusia jepi 100 bëji mund t'ia dalësh.

----------


## amra27

mire kane bere cecenet, urime ishallah eshe me shumê dhe me shpeshe te kete keshtu .

ruset vrasin andej me arme ndera keto me bomba dtth  eshte e njejte lufte ,vetem se tani lufta zhvendoset ne teritoret ruse dhe ne kryeqytet te shohin njehêre dhe ta ndjejne ne lekuren e tyre se si eshte te te vrase dikush

----------

